
The Gates of Hell Just Opened In Guatemala - niyazpk
http://gizmodo.com/5551916/the-gates-of-hell-just-opened-in-guatemala
======
zandorg
This is among the scariest things I've ever seen.

------
stretchwithme
If only they could divert the oil to this hole.

